# Brown Spotting at 10 Weeks



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

I was hoping to get some reassurances or frank thoughts about my current situation. I am 10weeks, and we already heard the heartbeat with the doppler device a week ago at my first prenatal appt. I had had some spotting the day after my appt. during sex. It was pinkish red in color and I called the midwife and she said it's probably just from having sex but to call back if I got cramps or if it got heavier. It then went away entirely. But now a week later, I just noticed brown blood when wiping after going to the bathroom. We haven't had sex for a couple days and it's an entirely different color. Now I'm suddenly worried again. It's very slight, and so far I have no cramping, but I've had miscarriages in the past and I'm so scared. I have noticed that I haven't been very nauseous the past few days but I had chalked that up to reaching the latter part of the first trimester but now I'm worried it could be a sign of miscarriage. I had taken a tylenol yesterday for a headache, so now I'm paranoid that I shouldn't have done that but the midwife had told me tylenol was o.k. during pregnancy. I'm trying to be reassured by the heartbeat we heard and I don't want to nag my midwife again unless there's a real cause for concern. Is dark brown blood at all normal during this stage of pregnancy or is it more likely the start of a miscarriage? I don't recall having this with either of my DDs...


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

I had a whole week of brown spotting at 10 weeks. 2 days after it went away, everything looked and sounded fine at my appointment.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

Thank you; that's helpful to hear. I know there's probably nothing I can do but wait and see but it helps to know I'm not the only one to have this experience. Do you think I ought to call the midwife or wait a day or two? I imagine they could probably do an ultrasound to reassure us...


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I had a week of spotting too except it was a little earlier (around 7 weeks). It's hard not to worry about the worst but my research indicates that it is so, so common. In your case it sounds like it's just some leftover (i.e. brown) blood from the earlier spotting that got dislodged. Think positive thoughts mama!


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I had brown and occasionally light pink spotting my entire 1st and 2nd trimesters, and am now 40 w 4 days pregnant with a healthy baby who does not want to come out!!!!!!!

I will also tell you, just in case it happens to you, that I did have an incident of actual bleeding at 16 w, like a period for a few hours, that they could never find a cause for and nothing was wrong, it stopped and never returned, the baby was under no stress. (I however, was a wreck). I am only telling you this so you know that even if this gets dramatic, it can be totally fine.


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I spotted brown blood for a whole day at 10 weeks with my first. This time, I started at 7 weeks, and it lasted for a week. I also had a few streaks of pink this time, too.

It is very common, from what I understand.

With my first, I did go in for an ultrasound, and everything was just fine. This time around, I was less worried because I had already been through it once. I say go ahead and call your midwife. I know there are risks to ultrasounds, etc., but it sure did make me feel better to see that little heartbeat after being so worried.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

The spotting got a little worse this afternoon so I called the midwife and will go in for an ultrasound in the morning. She doesn't think it's anything to worry about, but I know what you mean, bignerpie, it would be good to get some peace of mind even if it's nothing...


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

How did your ultrasound go?


----------



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

I had lots of pink and brown spotting during the first trimester of my fourth pregnancy and my daughter was fine .

My doctor back then told me , than brown spotting is actually old blood and if you had pink discharge after sex , here may have been some left in here , that came out now . I´d still have it checked , but in all likelyhood , it´s probably harmless


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bignerpie*
> 
> How did your ultrasound go?


I was just going to update with this: everything is fine! We saw the baby's heartbeat and baby was moving all around and looked perfectly healthy and well. I'm so relieved!! Thanks for the reassurances, everyone. They really helped me think positively until the ultrasound could confirm that there was nothing to worry about.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

It still kinda bugs me that I'm still having this spotting, though. I can tell there's a lot of brown, clotty blood in my vagina that's slowly seeping out, and I just wish I knew why or how long it will go on. It seems from what some of you are saying that you've had this sort of thing for several days without a real obvious reason or consequence, so after the ultrasound, I feel less worried. But still it just seems illogical to have inexplicable bleeding; like there ought to be an identifiable reason. But I guess as long as I don't get any cramping or heavier bleeding I probably shouldn't be too concerned... It would just be psychologically easier if I knew why and how long to expect this to go on...


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I spotted with my son for the first trimester. He is fine and the rest of the preganncy went fine. I figured out what did it for me. I was drinking pregnancy tea nd I am one of the few women that contract with red raspberry leaf. I was fine with it with my dd, but the second time around my body was just sensitive.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

hmm I have had some pregnancy tea this trimester, but not very often. Maybe I'll try cutting that out.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

I will say, too, that it does feel like my cervix is a bit achy or crampy but not like a real period kind of cramping (though I never have much cramping with my periods anyhow). Could this be some kind of light contractions?


----------

